# Cell phone selfies



## wyogirl (Aug 16, 2014)

I'll show you mine if you show me yours!!
Actually, I'm really bad at selfies but I have lost 40 lbs so I tried it out today. Here's mine, let's see yours.....


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 16, 2014)

Congrats! You look great! You don't look too bad at selfless to me. lol


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 16, 2014)

Lol. That's because you are seeing just one of 10. The other 9 got deleted. Lol. Thanks.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 16, 2014)

Out shooting surfers.


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice. Part of me would love to learn to surf. The other part is still terrified from Shark Week. That's the part winning right now. Plus there aren't any surfers in Wyoming. Lol.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 16, 2014)

I see what you mean Amanda. lol


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 17, 2014)

Can't play, no cell phone.


----------



## annamaria (Aug 17, 2014)

You look good and congrats.  Tell me what did you do to lose the pounds? What types of exercises, avoiding certain foods, etc.. I need to lose weight too, and know what I need to do, but it's a struggle.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 17, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> You look good and congrats.  Tell me what did you do to lose the pounds? What types of exercises, avoiding certain foods, etc.. I need to lose weight too, and know what I need to do, but it's a struggle.



Honestly, I just did what I normally do. Lots of coffee, beer and potato chips. Oh&#8230;..and go out in 100 plus degree weather and shoot surfers for a few hours a day. I hope that helps.     :mrgreen:


----------



## sashbar (Aug 17, 2014)

C'mon guys, let's maintain at least some standards  this is a photography forum   What's next? Pics of what we eat for breakfast?


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 17, 2014)

sashbar said:


> C'mon guys, let's maintain at least some standards  this is a photography forum   What's next? Pics of what we eat for breakfast?



Is there not photos in this thread? I think the title adequately describes what to expect in it doesn't it?


----------



## hungmind (Aug 17, 2014)

okay. what will you say with me?


----------



## annamaria (Aug 17, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> Honestly, I just did what I normally do. Lots of coffee, beer and potato chips. Oh&hellip;..and go out in 100 plus degree weather and shoot surfers for a few hours a day. I hope that helps.     :mrgreen:



Haha, sounds good, ok it's snack time.


----------



## annamaria (Aug 17, 2014)

sashbar said:


> C'mon guys, let's maintain at least some standards  this is a photography forum   What's next? Pics of what we eat for breakfast?



Hey we can start a whole new thread on that ;-)


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 17, 2014)

sashbar said:


> C'mon guys, let's maintain at least some standards  this is a photography forum   What's next? Pics of what we eat for breakfast?


Well there is a reason why I posted in the "just for fun" catagory and why I stated Cell Phone Selfies as the title.


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 17, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> You look good and congrats.  Tell me what did you do to lose the pounds? What types of exercises, avoiding certain foods, etc.. I need to lose weight too, and know what I need to do, but it's a struggle.


I use an app called MyPlate by Livestrong to track my calories.  I started running, biking and strength training.  All things I can do without a gym...squats, pushups, crunches, etc.


----------



## annamaria (Aug 17, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> I use an app called MyPlate by Livestrong to track my calories.  I started running, biking and strength training.  All things I can do without a gym...squats, pushups, crunches, etc.



Will have to check into that app.  You're definitely working out.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 17, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> > I use an app called MyPlate by Livestrong to track my calories.  I started running, biking and strength training.  All things I can do without a gym...squats, pushups, crunches, etc.
> ...


I say this with absolute seriousness... that app changed my life.  No joke.  It has made this so much easier.


----------



## mmaria (Aug 17, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> I have lost 40 lbs so ....


 hey that's a pretty big deal :thumbup: 
you look great!

Just don't tell you lost that weight on Eric's way 



EIngerson said:


> Lots of coffee, beer and potato chips.



I actually tried to take a selfie with my cell phone not so long ago and I was surprised how difficult that is! After that experience I've found a new appreciation for all those "duck and fish" girls out there which are taking selfies like crazy


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 17, 2014)

It is actually really hard in my opinion.  I dropped the phone at one point, lol.  I've never been into selfies, and still am not... but I thought this was fun.  My mom had been asking to see a picture of my progress because we live 1500 miles apart.  That is why I took it.  But then I thought it might be a fun thread.  Its silly and fun.


----------



## sashbar (Aug 17, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon guys, let's maintain at least some standards  this is a photography forum   What's next? Pics of what we eat for breakfast?
> ...



Never mind, I am just too old and grumpy for selfies and jealous to you all beautiful young girls and boys


----------



## Vince.1551 (Aug 17, 2014)

Watch out for your BMR as well. Basal Metabolism Rate. And eat slightly below that. Just don't starve yourself ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 17, 2014)

The MyPlate app calculates your BMR based on questions you answer about height, weight, gender and activity level.  You then put in a goal (ex: lose 2 lbs a week) and it tells you how many calories you can eat.  Every time you track your weight it adjusts your calorie goal.  Its a pretty cool app.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes that will do. I use myfitnesspal. Does about the same. Good diet and exercise will eventually lead to weight lost. The goal is to have a healthy lifestyle. The weight lost will come naturally. And congrats on dropping 40lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 6, 2014)

hungmind said:


> View attachment 82223 okay. what will you say with me?



Id say this is not a "selfie", unless you have really really long arms!


----------



## avraam (Sep 26, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours!!
> Actually, I'm really bad at selfies but I have lost 40 lbs so I tried it out today. Here's mine, let's see yours.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 82205


 you are pretty!) take more selfie, why not?


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 6, 2015)

I have to pick ONE.....but I'm the queen of selfies!!!!! I guess I'll go with most recent...


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Feb 6, 2015)

Just Grammin'


----------

